# Inquiring Minds Want To Know ?



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Just wondering if there is an "Old Boys Club" alive and well on this forum?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I guess that depends upon what one considers "old".

I have read there are many my own agish, some a bit yoinger, some a few years older.

But then I am often a 55 year old kid at heart; but with some pretty serious real life experience.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshots brought us all together young and old. It seems there are more mid age to older here than young.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah yea, middle aged now means that I will go on to 110.

No I doubt it, don't think I want to go that long.
Too many changes going on; technology and all.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, i was thinking about cliques, who act in unison on most things. sometimes i get that impressin.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

There is definitely one "inside" group -- the mods. I believe they sometimes take actions to try to contain the outbreaks of animosity that occasionally crop up here and to try to keep things reasonably "on topic" -- which is a job that I don't envy but I do appreciate their doing.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Agreed whole heartedly; they all do an excellent job.
Under appreciated by many quite possibly.

As to other cliques, I am not certain.

But in anything like this activity there will certainly be several aquaintances whom share similar ideas, values etc.
Whom would most likely tend to support each other; given as a species, we are social animals.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

This topic is being moved into general, off topic. (Thread was reported by a member as being in the wrong place, and I tend to agree)


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

In anything one gets into in the way of clubs or forums there are folks who have been in them from the start. That generally makes for a cliquey situation. To my surprise i dont see that in this forum at all. Ive always felt welcome and a part of it all from the start.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies all from members who I have a great respect for. I am happy to know that my understanding of the
situation was quite wrong. I have only been here since April, but sometimes it appears as if I have been here for a hundred
years! I AM SATISFIED that my assumption was the wrong one.
Have a happy and healthy 2014 everyone.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

And also to yourself Dr J.

Regards Allan Leigh


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

theres only one clique- SSF.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

je concur!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'm starting a group here called the warriors. Want to play? LoL..


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Warriors hey.

That depends upon the "reality" of the game.

Given Hollywood etc. has zero idea of real life spacing of troops in the field.

But I guess a group of 4 to 10, all close enough for a single grenade to take out; does make movie sence.

But real operations...Nah I don't think so.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Just joshin', bud...it's from a scene in an old move here called "The Warriors"; one of the most oft parodied scenes in that movie involved someone yelling "WARRIORS, come out and PLAYEE-YAY" ...wasn't even a wee bit serious...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 48452


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey DrJ have a happy and healthy year 2014 too :wave:


----------

